# [EVDL] Buss bar current capacity calculator. 700 amp 144vdc ev.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.copper.org/applications/busbar/ampacity/busbar_ampacities.html=
This table states I need 1/2 x1/2 inch buss bar to carry 400 amps. I =
know we get away with a lot less on lugs but I have a battery that only has=
a face that is 38/64th high. It doesn't give me a lot of surface area.=
I wanted to use copper buss to connect my batteries but now I'm thinkin=
g I need to use 9/16 lug with 2/0 cable. I have a modified Curtis that c=
an go 700 amps at 144vdc. I haven't seen my meter go past 500 but I'd li=
ke to be safe. With my new battery pack. The batteries are 12 GEL TEC=
H 8G24 by E P M Products Baltimore,MD 74ah, These batteries are similar to =
MK batteries which are owned by East Penn or DEKA. They're not cheap cos=
ting a couple of hundred each. =


Lawrence Rhodes...
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How long will you draw 700A at a time?
You only need to size for the real continuous draw,
not for the peak draw.

My EV pack could see a peak 200A draw (at 312V)
while the ON/OFF switch was rated for 100A continuous.
No problem since the constant freeway speed consumption
was around 60A.
=

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Monday, December 22, 2008 8:48 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Buss bar current capacity calculator. 700 amp 144vdc ev.

http://www.copper.org/applications/busbar/ampacity/busbar_ampacities.html=
This table states I need 1/2 x1/2 inch buss bar to carry 400 amps. I =
know we get away with a lot less on lugs but I have a battery that only has=
a face that is 38/64th high. It doesn't give me a lot of surface area.=
I wanted to use copper buss to connect my batteries but now I'm thinkin=
g I need to use 9/16 lug with 2/0 cable. I have a modified Curtis that c=
an go 700 amps at 144vdc. I haven't seen my meter go past 500 but I'd li=
ke to be safe. With my new battery pack. The batteries are 12 GEL TEC=
H 8G24 by E P M Products Baltimore,MD 74ah, These batteries are similar to =
MK batteries which are owned by East Penn or DEKA. They're not cheap cos=
ting a couple of hundred each. =


Lawrence Rhodes...
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines: http://evdl.o=
rg/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

